# Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !



## Johnny the Gamer (7. März 2010)

*Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Hi,
erstmal vorweg : Ich möchte so wenig Geld wie möglich ausgeben 
Ich versuche auch alles gebraucht zu bekommen.
Vorserst soll auch nur mein 955 BE gekühlt werden.
So, jetzt aber die Fragen :

1. Was haltet ihr von einem Waterchiller ? (Ich habe das Antec Twelve Hundred, da wird es schwer mit einem Radiator)
2. Als Kühler wollte ich diesen nehmen. Ist der okay ?
3. Brauche ich trotz Waterchiller einen AGB ?
4. Bei der Pumpe bin ich mir total unsicher...vllt. eine Laing DDC 

Freue mich schon auf eure Antworten 

Gruß
Johnny

P.S.: 
Falls der Thread wegen des Chillers in extreme Kühlmethoden gehört,  bitte verschieben 

*Kaufliste**

*- airplex revolution 420/360 G1/4 -> 79,90 €
- Laing DDC-1T (swiftech) -> 54,90 €
​


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*



> erstmal vorweg : Ich möchte so wenig Geld wie möglich ausgeben


Das wird aber mit einem Chiller nix.

1. Nicht viel: zu laut, zu groß, zu hoher Verbrauch, teuer. 


> (Ich habe das Antec Twelve Hundred, da wird es schwer mit einem Radiator)


Was? in einem Antec Twelve Hundred ist genug Platz für 2x 240er Radi + 1x 480er Radi. Für einen 955 BE reicht ein 240er aus.
2. Ja ist OK.
3. Ja.
4. Laing DDC-1T oder AS XT.

Less dir mal die FAQ/Guide iund die Beispielkonfigs durch.

PS: 12% Rabatt bei AT.


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Hi!

Ein Waterchiller ist meiner Meinung nach weitgehend überflüssig - vor allem, wenn das Geld begrenzt und die Hardware nicht absolut High-End und übertaktet ist.

Ein Waterchiller für 265 W Wäremverlustleistung (=CPU & mittlere Grafikkarte) kostet 280€, einer für  395W 300€.

Das Geld investierst Du besser ein 'normale', aber hochwertige(re) Wakü-Teile wie Pumpe, Radiator und Lüfter.

Von dem so gesparten Geld kannst Du Dir auch einen großen, externen Radiator wie den 1080 oder den Mora erlauben.

Es gibt auch genug Varianten, einen Radiator in ein Antec Twelfe Hundret zu bauen - müsstest Du mal in den Tagebücher suchen - aber ansonsten gibt es auch Aufbauhalter, mit denen Du einen Radi auf das Gehäuse oben drauf setzen kannst.
Bei den Tagebüchern fällt mir dieses hier ein; da kannst 
Du ja mal rein sehen.
Hier ist noch eines mit einem Twelve Hundred.

Aber: je nachdem, wie viele Geräte (DVD-Brenner, Festplatten usw) Du im 5,25"-Schacht eingebaut hast, sollte sich ein Triple-Radi durchaus ohne Probleme in der Front unterbringen lassen.
Im Deckel lässt sich auch mit geringem Aufwand was machen.
Im Heck lässt sich an Stelle der beiden 12cm-Lüfter ein Dual-Radi einbauen.
Mit einem Triple-Radi vorne hast Du genug Radiatorfläche, um auch noch eine Grafikkarte zu kühlen.


Der Kühler ist ganz gut; der Unterschied von der LT-Version zum 'großen' Hk ist nicht so groß - für Deine CPU langt der allemal.

Einen AGB brauchst Du auf jedem Fall, denke ich.

Die Pumpe - ist Geschmackssache.
Einige Pumpen haben eine einfache, aber eingebaute Regelung, was - zunächst - Geld spart.

Ich selbst habe ein Laing DDC und bin sehr zufrieden - ist auch kleiner als eine Eheim.


Am besten machst Du mal ein Thema im Kaufberatunsunterforum auf.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## nemetona (7. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Als erstes wird der Thread in das Kaufberatungs Unterforum verschoben.

Von einen Chiller würde ich dir auch abraten, im Betrieb sind die Geräte laut und treiben deine Stromrechnung in die Höhe, ganz zu schweigen vom Aufwand der Isolation um Kondesnwasserbildung zu vermeiden.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Was haltet ihr denn von einem Mora 2 ?
ist der Unterschied zwischen der Core und der Pro-Version groß ?

Was haltet ihr hiervon ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*



> ist der Unterschied zwischen der Core und der Pro-Version groß ?


Unterschied ist nur die Edelstahlverkleidung. Lüfterblende brauchst aber trotzdem. Der Mo-ra 2 ist für dein Vorhaben total übertrieben. 

Von dem Antec Radi halte nich auch nicht viel weil aus Alu und zu teuer.

Du willst so wenig wie möglich zahlen, aber trotzdem teure Sachen kaufen?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. März 2010)

Ich finde den Mora 2 aber so nice 

Habe ich durch einen Mora 2 oder einen Nova 1080 niedrigere Temps bei meiner CPU oder habe ich durch eine größere Kühlfläche einfach nur ein größeres Potenzial mehr Sachen auf die gleiche Temp zu kühlen ?

Welchen AGB soll ich nehmen ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*



> Habe ich durch einen Mora 2 oder einen Nova 1080 niedrigere Temps bei meiner CPU oder habe ich durch eine größere Kühlfläche einfach nur ein größeres Potenzial mehr Sachen auf die gleiche Temp zu kühlen ?


Die 2te Annahme ist richtiger.



> Welchen AGB soll ich nehmen ?


Alphacool, EK, AC, XSPC..

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/a07c26c6463f9947828c35d3b98fea6e


----------



## nemetona (7. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*



			
				Jonny the Gamer schrieb:
			
		

> erstmal vorweg : Ich möchte so wenig Geld wie möglich ausgeben



Die Frage nach einen Mora oder Nova passt irgendwie gar nicht zu deinen einleitenden Statement.

Vieleicht solltest du mal klar definieren was für Anfordungen du an die Wakü stellst und wie groß dein Budget ist.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Mein Budget ist nicht groß, glaub mir 

Zu den Anforderungen :

Ich möchte eine bessere Kühlleistung als mit meinem Mugen 2 haben


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*



> Mein Budget ist nicht groß, glaub mir


Das bedeutet in Zahlen?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

150 - 200 € 

Ich glaube, wenn man die Sachen gebraucht kauft, kriegt man schon etwas recht Ordentliches hin, oder ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/9588bf825ebe17ec5c0b7a4ae39d1cd2 natürlich erst nach Abzug des Rabatt.  Oder gebraucht kaufen.

*EDIT:* Die Eheim Adapter sind überflüssig.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Hört sich ganz gut an 

Was haltet ihr davon ?
Die Lüfter brauche ich nicht, ich habe noch welche 
Eigentlich möchte ich den Radiator ungern *im* Gehäuse einbauen...

Bis wieviel VCore für den 24/7-Betrieb kann ich bei der Wakü eig gehen ?

Was haltet ihr von diesem Angebot ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

1. Die Pumpe und AGb passen nicht zusammen.
2. Ich würde die Finger von gebrauchten Radis lassen, du weist nie was jenigen in seine Wakü gekippt hat. Du versaust dir eventuell deine ganze Wakü.

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/895c31f61e6db51d3947915bf14853aa


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Gut, also :

*-Phobya  Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 4x 3Pin *(Wozu brauche ich das ?)

*-Shoggy  Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung - Version 2.0* 

*-Alphacool  NexXxoS Pro III Radiator Rev.2 (mit Alurahmen)*(Siehe unten)

*-Innovatek  Protect Konzentrat by Aquatuning 500ml*

*-2x 11/8mm  (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar G1/4 *(Wozu brauche ich die ?)
*
-6x 11/8mm  (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4* (Wozu brauche ich die ?)

*-Masterkleer  Schlauch PVC 11,2/8mm (5/16"ID) Clear* 

*-Innovatek  PCPS 12Volt Pumpe mit integriertem AGB* (hat man durch den integrierten AGB i-einen Nachteil ?)

*-Watercool  HK CPU S754/939/940/AM2 Rev.3 LC - White *(Warum auf einmal in weiss ?? )*

-Phobya  Abstandshalter schwarz 34mm (4 Stück) M3* (Wozu brauche ich die ?)

*-Phobya  Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 mit Display (blau)* (Wozu brauche ich die ?)


Ich würde doch gerne den Radiatior extern einbauen...
Wie würdet ihr das machen ?

Gruß
Johnny

Edit : Was haltet ihr von diesem Chiller ?


----------



## hydro (7. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Anschraubtülle = Schläuche mit Komponenten verbinden
Innovatek PCPS 12Volt Pumpe mit integriertem AGB = denke nicht 
Abstandshalter = damit Radi nicht aufliegt -> besserer Luftzug
Temperatursensor = sehr interessant zu Wissen wie warm das Wasser ist!

Bin zwar kein Freund von Extern, aber Oben aufm Deckel, oder an die reche Seitenwand


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

@Johnny the Gamer informier dich erstmal bevor du was mit ner Wasserkühlung oder nem Chiller anfängst.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Aber was spricht denn gegen disen Chiller ?
Lautstärke und Stromverbrauch sind mir nämlich egal 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## nemetona (8. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Aber was spricht denn gegen disen Chiller ?
> Lautstärke und Stromverbrauch sind mir nämlich egal
> 
> Gruß
> Johnny



Unterschätze die Problematik der Isolation nicht, wie bei einen Chiller üblich ist das Kühlmittel kälter als die Raumtemperatur, daher hast du an allen Kühlern, Schläuchen usw. das Problem der Kondenswasserbildung welches deiner Hardware schaden kann.

Belies dich bitte erst zum Thema Wasserkühlung, von mir aus auch zum Thema Chiller, vorher macht jegliche Kaufberatung keinen Sinn.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (8. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Jo,
habe mir jetzt den Guide durchgelesen und muss erstmal sagen 

Ich habe mich jetzt defintiv gegen den Einbau eines Radiators im Inneren des Cases einzubauen. Jetzt kommt eigentlich nur noch ein Mora 2 in Frage, den ich an das rechte Seitenteil machen kann 

Wer einen abzugeben hat, kann ihn mir hier anbieten 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Madz (8. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Kauf dir einen Magicool 420, drei Noiseblocker Xk1 Lüfter, einen Heatkiller 3.0, 11/8 Schläuche und entsprechende Anschlüsse.

Als Pumpe eine XSPC 450.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (8. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Und wo soll ich dann den 420er unterbringen ?
(Die Slim-Version ??)


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Aussen am Case zum Beispiel.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (8. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Aber warum sollte ich mir den holen, wenn ich vllt. für 30 € mehr einen Mora 2 bekomme 
Oder ist der Unterschied von der Kühlleistung so gering 

Meintest du von dem Magicool 420 die SLIM-Version ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Bedenke du brauchst auch noch Lüfter für den Mo-ra 2 und eventuell die Lüfterblende.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (8. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Wie ist denn der Unterschied bei der Kühlleistung ?
(nur so ungefähr-> 10 °C oder 2°C )


----------



## Madz (8. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Der Magicool 420 reicht für JEDES System locker aus. Mein Testsystem besteht aus:


*  AMD Phenom II 955Be @ 3817 mhz@ 1,54v
    * Coolermaster Benchtable
    * Gigabyte GA-790FXT-UD5P
    * Corsair XMS3 DHX DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333)
    * Enermax Revolution 85+ 850w Netzteil
    * Western Digital 2 tb Black Edition als Systemplatte

Macht zusammen gut 300w Verlustleistung. Details kannst du gerne hier nachlesen:

Tech-Review.de » Artikel » Reviews » Review: Die neuen 420er Radiatoren – was sie können und ob sich ein Umstieg lohnt

Du brauchst keinen Mora.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (8. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Läst du deinen 24/7 q 1,54V laufen ?

Wie ist denn die Temperatur @ Load ?

Hast du die normale oder die Slim-Version ?


----------



## Madz (8. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Siehe den Test. Die 1,54V sind nur für die Wakü-Tests eingestellt. Temperaturen findest du dort ebenfalls. Vom 420er gibt es nur eine Slim Version.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (8. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Da finde ich den Airplex Revolution 420/360 noch einen Tick besser 
Aber ich verstehe nicht ganz, wie man an dem 120 und 140er anbringen soll 

Kaufliste ist im Startpost online


----------



## Madz (8. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Auf einer Seite sind Bohrungen nur für 120mm Lüfter und auf der Anderen für 140 und 120mm.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (8. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*



> Auf einer Seite sind Bohrungen nur für 120mm Lüfter und auf der Anderen  für 140 und 120mm.



Das wird nicht auf einem Bild auf aquacomputer gezeigt 
Danke 

Dann hätten wir also das Radiator-Thema abgeschlossen.
Bingo  (würde Christoph Waltz jetzt sagen )

Was haltet ihr von dieser Pumpe ?
Ist dort gleich der AGB integriert ?


----------



## Madz (8. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Nichts, weil sie im 5,25" Schacht befestigt wird und schön vibriert.


----------



## DAEF13 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Ja der AGB ist dort schon integriert (es ist eine Tauchpumpe), aber ich würde dir davon abraten, weil das Teil, wie Madz schon sagte, vibriert wie jede Pumpe, nur in einem 5,25" Schacht kann man nichts  entkoppeln.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (8. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Welche Pumpe neben der XSPC 450 könnt ihr mir den noch empfehlen ? Sie sollte so um die 50 € kosten 
Gibt es i-eine andere, wo der AGB schon integriert ist ?


----------



## Madz (8. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Die Eheim Station 600.


----------



## DAEF13 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Wenn die Eheim Station (ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die AQUACOOL STATION II gemeint ist), dann solltest zu auf jedenfall die 12Volt Version nehmen! Ich habe (leider) die 230Volt Version und das Kabel ist viel zu kurz, um noch einen vernünftigen Platz für die Steckdosenleiste zu finden...
Ein Shoggy Sandwich ist auch Pflicht, da die Pumpe auch nicht wenig vibriert...
Außerdem kann es nicht passieren, das du vergisst die Pumpe anzuschalten. 
Das ist mir einmal passiert und ich wunderte mich schon, dass er immer beim Vista Laden ausgegangen ist ...


----------



## Marquis (8. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Wie lang ist denn das Kabel ca.?


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*



> AQUACOOL STATION II


Alphacool Station 2. 

@Johnny the Gamer wie wärs mit der PCPS von Inno?


----------



## Madz (8. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Ja, die PCPS ist gut, aber leider auch eine Nuance zu teuer.


----------



## hydro (8. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Kann die XSPC 450 empfehlen, absolut kein Geräusch im Gehäuse warzunehmen, selbst im kurzzeitigen Passivbetrieb nichts und sollte von der Leistug her reichen, da sie 60l/h wohl schaffen sollte


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (8. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Danke erstmal an alle für die Vorschläge 
Ich habe vorerst zu sagen, dass die Pumpe nicht leise sein muss 

Zue Innovatek PCPS :
Sieht erstmal recht nice aus 
Nach ungefähr wieviel Tagen muss ich denn Wasser nachfüllen ?
Weil ja die Größe des AGBs im verlinkten Review bemängelt wird


----------



## Madz (8. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Alle 60-90 Tage einmal ein Schnapsglas voll.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (8. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Falls ich mich jetzt i-wann mal für eine Erweiterung meines Wakü-Kreislaufs (Graka, Spawas) entscheiden würde, hätte die PCPS immernoch genug Leistung ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Ja hat sie. Sie wird nur keine Durchflussrekorde aufstellen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (8. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Muss sie das denn, oder ist das nur 'was für Angeber ? 

Zum Kühler muss ich wohl nicht sagen, oder ?

Watercool  HK Rev.3 LT ?

Oder der hier ?


----------



## Madz (8. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Durchfluss über 60l/h bringt eigentlich nur eine schneller Entlüftung des Kreislaufs, mehr nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*



Marquis schrieb:


> Wie lang ist denn das Kabel ca.?



Für die Compact600 kann ich nicht sprechen, aber meine 1046 müsste 100cm gehabt haben.
Zwecks vereinfachter Gehäusedurchführung habe ich das Kabel aber abgeschnitten und eine Kaltgerätebuchse drangehängt - jetzt reicht es nur noch bis kurz hinters Gehäuse, aber dann kommt nochmal ein beliebiges Kaltgerätekabel, dass ja ohnehin die Entfernung Netzteil-Steckdose limitiert.


Die PCPS ist laut bundys review im Standardmodus nicht leiser (eher lauter) als die Station. Selbst im Powermodus ist sie noch messbar schwächer. Teurer ist sie sowieso. Und das man passende Ersatzteile in ner guten Aquarienecke im Baumarkt bekommt, ist wohl auch eher unwahrscheinlich.
Imho spricht rein gar nichts für die PCPS.


Zum Kühler:
Der Sapphire kann den Watercool bei starkem Durchfluss sogar gelegentlich schlagen, aber Low-Flow ist und bleibt Heatkiller-Territorium.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Aber welche Pumpe soll ich denn dann nehmen ?

Ich habe den Sapphire-Kühler auch nur genannt, weil der gerade so extrem runtergesetzt ist


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Wenn ein integrierter AGB gewünscht/nicht störend ist, empfehle ich die Station. 12V oder 230V würde ich von dem vorhandensein einer Master/Slave oder Schalterleiste abhängig machen. Wenn Steckdosen zur Verfügung stehen, die zusammen mit dem Rechner an und aus gehen, ist die 230V imho die bessere Wahl.

Für 40€ ist der Sapphire sicherlich keine schlechte Wahl. Ich kenne zwar keinen direkten Vergleich, aber da er in den meisten Tests nur knapp hinter den HK3.0CU fällt, denke ich mal, dass er auch bei niedrigem Durchfluss noch knapp vor dem HK3.0LC liegen sollte.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Also ein seperater AGB stört mich eigentlich nicht...

Was ist die beste Wahl für eine Pumpe mit AGB und welche für eine Pumpe ohne AGB ?

Naja, vllt. wird es ja auch die große Version des Heatkillers 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Marquis (9. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Die beiden "besten" Pumpen sind die Aquastream Ultra von Aquacomputer Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra Version Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra Version 49046 mit hoher Leistung und div. Überwachungsfunktionen (die Standard und Advance bieten weniger Überwachung dafür gleiche Leistung) und die Laing DDC Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T (original) Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T 49064, welche noch etwas stärker ist. 

Für beide brauchst du einen gesonderten AGB, allerdings gibts für beide noch die Möglichkeit direkt einen AGB an der Pumpe zu montieren z.B. : Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra AGB Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra AGB 49022 (für die DDC)
und: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool AB-K maxi pro Watercool AB-K maxi pro 45041
Imho finde ich das für beide Pumpen nicht gut, die DDC tendiert dadurch zur Strudelbildung und bei der Aquastream halte ich das einfach nur für unpraktisch.

P/L fährst du mit den Tauchpumpen am besten, die Mehrleistung der DDC und Aquastream bringt erst etwas bei sehr ausgedehnten Systemen. Ob jetzt die XSPC oder die Alphacool ist imho egal, ich würde die XSPC nehmen, da ich die Form für praktischer halte. http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p5964_XSPC-X2O-450-Pumpstation-12V.html


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Ich bin ja leider ein Fan von der Aquastream XT - allerdings in der Standard-Version...
Muss ich denn diese Überwachung anschließen ?
Ich habe nämlich gar keinen internen USB-Anschluss mehr frei 

Warum brauche ich denn da einen besonderen AGB ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## hydro (9. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Brauchste nur, wenn er an der Pumpe befestigt werden soll, ansonsten reicht jeder x-beliebige!


----------



## Madz (9. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*



> Muss ich denn diese Überwachung anschließen ?


Da gibt es eine Lösung:

Aqua Computer Webshop - Extern-intern USB-Anschlusssatz 53039

Die Pumpe sollte an USB angeschlossen werden, weil man die Software sonst nicht nutzen kann.


----------



## Marquis (9. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

sondern ? Wiktionary

Damit meinte ich nur, dass diese Pumpen nicht direkt im AGB sind, sondern du einen normalen AGB im System brauchst.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*



> Brauchste nur, wenn er an der Pumpe befestigt werden soll, ansonsten  reicht jeder x-beliebige!


Was ist denn der Vorteil, wenn der AGB direkt an der Pumpe ist ?



> Da gibt es eine Lösung:
> 
> Aqua Computer Webshop - Extern-intern USB-Anschlusssatz  53039


Mein Problem ist, dass meine zwei *internen* USB-Buchsen schon belegt sind.
Was bringt mir dieser Anschlussatz ?
Oder hat die Aquastream XT eine ganz normale USB-Buchse 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ich bin ja leider ein Fan von der Aquastream XT - allerdings in der Standard-Version...
> Muss ich denn diese Überwachung anschließen ?
> Ich habe nämlich gar keinen internen USB-Anschluss mehr frei



Wenn du die USB-Steuermöglichkeit nicht nutzen willst, dann ist eine Aquastream XT absolut sinnlos. Das ist nämlich (neben dem Preis) die einzige Eigenschaft, die sie von anderen 12V-1046ern unterscheidet. (Rest meiner Meinung zu Pumpen steht im Guide)


----------



## DAEF13 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Das Kabel der Alphacool Eheim ist auch ca. 1m lang...

Die Aquastream hat einen internen Anschluss und wenn du die Software nicht nutzen möchtest/kannst dann bringt dir der Aufpreis in der Tat nicht viel...
Regelt die Pumpe die Frequent auch ohne USB-Anschluss automatisch?


----------



## Madz (10. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Zur Regelung der Frequenz muss die Pumpe per USB angeschlossen sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Ohne USB (sondern per Poti) wird die 1046 von WC geregelt.


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Ohne USB Anschluss läuft die AS XT immer auf maximum (Fehler ausgeschlossen).


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Okay, also ist der Kauf der Aquastream XT sinnlos, wenn ich sie nicht per USB anschließe.

Warum ist diese Version der Laing DDC-1T billiger als diese ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Madz (11. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Weil die erste eine umgelabelte Originalpumpe ist.


----------



## Taitan (11. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Okay, also ist der Kauf der Aquastream XT sinnlos, wenn ich sie nicht per USB anschließe.


 

Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Die Aquastream XT musst Du eigentlich nur einmal anschließen und nach deinen Wünschen konfigurieren (z.B. bei der Ultra die Lüftersteuerung, Frequenz u.ä.) und kannst danach das USB Kabel entfernen. Die Überwachungselektronik läuft dann vollständig allein und bedarf keiner ständigen Verbindung (ausser dem Molex für Strom ). 

Allerdings würd ich testweise das Kabel mal ein-zwei Wochen dranlassen um die Einstellungen ggf. zu verfeinern.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Ich glaube ich habe mich doch für die Laing DDC-1T entschieden...

Gibt es eigentlich i-welche Nachteile bei der ?

Würdet ihr mir bei der Laing nun zum Kühler von Sapphire oder en Heatkiller empfehlen ??

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Madz (11. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Du kannst ruhig die günstigere nehmen. Damit entstehen die keine Nachteile. Als Kühler würde ich den Heatkiller nehmen, weil der Hersteller in Deutschland sitzt und lange Produktzyklen hat. (Sockelhalterungen nachkaufen)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*



Madz schrieb:


> Du kannst ruhig die günstigere nehmen. Damit entstehen die keine Nachteile. Als Kühler würde ich den Heatkiller nehmen, weil der Hersteller in Deutschland sitzt und lange Produktzyklen hat. (Sockelhalterungen nachkaufen)



Siehe Heatkiller 2.5 CPU, für den zwischen Vorstellung und Ablösung iirc genau 0 alternative Halterungen erschienen sind.




Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich habe mich doch für die Laing DDC-1T entschieden...
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich i-welche Nachteile bei der ?



Abgesehen von den üblichen Laing-Nachteilen (lauter, Aufsatz empfehlenswert, unterm Strich selten billig): Nein.



> Würdet ihr mir bei der Laing nun zum Kühler von Sapphire oder en Heatkiller empfehlen ??



Mit einer DDC und kleinen Kreislauf hat der Sapphire sehr gute Chancen, sich vor dem HK3.0CU zu platzieren. Wenn man für einen Preis zwischen dem 3.0LT und 3.0LC bekommt, ist er also eine sehr gute Wahl.


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Nachteil bei der DDC-1T/+: man braucht entweder ein Zusatzgerät zum regeln oder man kann sie an 5V/7V/8,7V fest anschließen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Gibt es denn eine Pumpe, die günstiger als die Laing ist und trotzdem die gleiche Leistung erzielt ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya DC12-400 12Volt Pump Phobya DC12-400 12Volt Pump 49071 schwächer als die Laing.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Gibt es denn eine Pumpe, die günstiger als die Laing ist und trotzdem die gleiche Leistung erzielt ?
> 
> Gruß
> Johnny



Es gibt noch eine Pumpe im Mitt-40€ Bereich, die 4m Förderhöhe verspricht (d.h. zwischen DDC und DDC+ liegt) und die u.a. von Phobya, DangerDen und EK vertrieben wird. Mir sind aber keine Tests geschweige denn Langzeiterfahrungen bekannt. Generell bin ich gegenüber neuen Pumpen auch sehr, sehr misstrauisch. Von geschätzt einem halben dutzend Firmen, die im letzten Jahrzehnt gegen Eheim angetreten sind, konnte sich ausschließlich Laing etablieren und das ein Produkt unter vielen verschiedenen Namen aber nicht direkt vom Hersteller verfügbar ist, spricht selten für dessen Qualität.
(ein Beispiel, das ganz selten noch zu finden ist, wären die Pumpen von Oase. Das mittlere Modell liegt mit 3m nicht so weit unter einer DDC und bringt bei gleichem Preis immerhin schon G1/4" Anschlüsse mit, womit der extra Deckel entfällt. In Sachen Preis/Pumpleistung -nicht Kühlleistung- liegt die Topausführung ggf. sogar vor einer DDC+&Deckel, da sie einfach mehr Dampf hat)


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Hi,
ich glaube, ich habe mich doch für die Laing DDC-1T entschieden...
Allerdings gibt es eine 5€ günstigere Version (retail oder so) und Madz hat schon versucht mir das zu erklären, aber ich habe das mit dem umgelabeled nicht verstanden...

Welche Version soll ich nehmen ?

Gruß
Johnny



> Nachteil bei der DDC-1T/+: man braucht entweder ein Zusatzgerät zum  regeln oder man kann sie an 5V/7V/8,7V fest anschließen.


Kann ich sie nicht einfach mit 12 V laufen lassen ? Sie hat doch einen ganz normalen 4-Pin-Molex-Stecker, oder ?


----------



## Madz (12. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Beide Versionen werden von Laing hergestellt. Wieso die eine unter Swiftech verkauft wird, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Faktisch sind beide identisch.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Ist denn das Zubehör das gleiche ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Madz (12. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Zubehör ist bei der günstigeren Pumpe besser.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Funktioniert das Upgrade auf die DDC-1+ auch bei der Swiftech-Version ?



> Abgesehen von den üblichen Laing-Nachteilen (lauter, *Aufsatz  empfehlenswert*, unterm Strich selten billig): Nein.


Wozu brauche ich einen Aufsatz ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Madz (12. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*



> Funktioniert das Upgrade auf die DDC-1+ auch bei der Swiftech-Version ?


Ja, aber Unsinn, weil man die Leistung nicht braucht.



> Wozu brauche ich einen Aufsatz ?


Damit die Pumpe leiser ist und G1/4" Gewinde willst du doch sicher auch, oder nicht?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Das hört sich jetzt blöd an, aber welche Gewinde hat denn die Pumpe ohne den Aufsatz ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Madz (12. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Gar keine. Nur Tüllen, somit bist du auf einen Schlauchdurchmesser festgelegt.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Welcher Schlauchdurchmesser ist denn zu empehlen ?


----------



## Madz (12. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

11/8 oder 16/10. Diese haben die beste Resistenz gegen Knicke.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Was geben diese Zahlen eigentlich an ?

Wichtig ist doch nur der Durchmesser 

Welche dieser Schläuche ist 16/10 und welcher 11/8 ?


----------



## Madz (12. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Beispielsweise 16/10. 16 (mm) gib den Gesamtdurchmesser an und 10 (mm) den Innendurchmesser.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Okay 

1. Welchen Aufsatz würdest du denn für die Laing-Pumpe empfehlen ?

2. Welchen AGB ?

3. Welche Firma beim Schlauch ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Madz (12. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Welcher Durchmesser soll es denn nun sein?

Laing Deckel von Aquacomputer oder Watercool und AGb von XSPC (Slotin)


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Da 16/10 dicker ist, würde ich glaube ich 16/10 bevorzugen 

Was meinst du mit "Slotin" ??


----------



## Madz (12. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC 5,25" Bay Reservoir Aluminium XSPC 5,25" Bay Reservoir Alu Front 45208


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (12. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Eigentlich lehne ich AGBs für 5,25"-Slots ab...
Wenn, dann bitte 3x 5,25" 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Madz (12. März 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

Der Agb ist sehr gut und praktisch. Nutze ich selbst.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü*

So, denke nun neu über eine Wakü nach, da am 28.5 mein Geburtstag ist und da ich ja einen Mod zu laufen habe, siehe Signatur 

Was haltet ihr von diesem CPU-Kühler ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Madz (28. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Nicht schlecht. Aber ich würde eher einen HEatkiller 3.0 lt kaufen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Kann man den denn auch i-wie lackieren, damit er farblich in mein schwarz-rotes Konzept passt ?


----------



## hirschi-94 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Du kannst dir ja auch den Rot Schwarzen nehmen wie ihn GNOME hat.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Was haltet ihr von dieser Konfiguration ?
Die Anschlüsse habe ich noch nicht zusammengsucht...

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## dersuchti_93 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Also der AGB kann auch 150 sein, da 250 nicht gerade klein ist, Pumpe ist ok, aber wie schon madz geschrieben hat, der watercool hk 3.0 lt ist sehr gut.

MfG dersuchti_93


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Was haltet ihr von dem AGB von Magicool "Plexiac 400" ?

Der Watercool hk 3.0 ist auch gut, passt aber leider nicht in mein Farbkonzept 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## hirschi-94 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Also wenn dann ein 150er AGB den von Phobya.
Der von Magicool, soll angeblich leicht zum Brechen neigen.

Hier sind Anschlüsse die bei dir gut passen sollten.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Für 5 € mehr kann ich doch dann auch den 250er von Phobya nehmen, oder ?


----------



## hirschi-94 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Klar...

Aber am praktischten finde ich immer noch den...der ist zum Befüllen optimal, da du ihn einfach aus dem 5,25" Schacht ziehen kannst...hab ihn ja selber.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (28. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Der Phobya 150 ist aber auch nicht von schlechten Eltern , besonders die Verarbeitung ist supi  Befüllen ist auch ziemlich einfach einfach Trichter druff und Wassermarsch


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

@ hirschi-94 : Leider kann ich in die Front nix mehr einbauen (siehe Mod, siehe Signatur) 

Ich denke dann werde ich den "Phobya Balancer 250 black nickel" nehmen 

Was haltet ihr von dem "Phobya Xtreme QUAD 480"-Radiator ?
Lohnt sich ein zusätzlicher 240er im Heck ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Madz (28. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*



> Was haltet ihr von dem "Phobya Xtreme QUAD 480"-Radiator ?


Nichts, weil ein 420er Radiator einen Lüfter spart und gleich viel leistet.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Warum leistet der genau so viel ?
Ich möchte nämlich keine extra-Lüfter kaufen, da ich noch vier 120er übrig habe...


----------



## Madz (28. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Weil die Fläche genauso groß ist, aber nur drei, größere Lüfter montiert werden.

Welche Lüfter hast du?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Revoltec Dark Red 120mm @ 1200 rpm 
Die sind @ 12 V schön leise...

Außerdem musst du auch meinen Mod beachten (siehe Sig), Lüfter von Noiseblocker würden deshalb niemals passen 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Madz (28. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Kein Lüfter ist  auf 1200 u/min leise.  Leise beginnt unter 800 u/min.


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Ja ich denke wenn du die vier Lüfter noch hast, dann benutz sie lieber anstatt dir extra neue zu holen.

Edit: Naja ich glaube Johnny geht auch in erster Linie nicht so um die Lautstärke.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Stimmt, außerdem wird der Radiator ja an dem rechten Seitenteil angebracht, da höre ich sowieso nix von denen 

Was haltet ihr von dem Radiator ?
Ich finde den nur geil 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## JonnyB1989 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Was man so hört so die, Verabeitung nicht so geil sein.

Besser ist da der Aquacomuter EVO 1080 oder wie ich ihn selber habe der Mora 2 Pro.

Der AGB von Phobya geht in Ordnung, die Magiccol AGB haben ein sehr schlechtes Plexi, das gerne anläuft in Verbindung mit Glykolmischungen



Madz schrieb:


> Kein Lüfter ist  auf 1200 u/min leise.   Leise beginnt unter 800 u/min.



800 Upm sind immer noch zulaut, erst unter 600 upm ist für mich richtiger Silentbetrieb.


----------



## Madz (28. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Für den Preis gut. Würde ich aber nicht mit 9 120ern sondern 4 180ern betreiben.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Okay 

Hier wird übrigens gesagt, dass er sehr gut verarbeitet sein soll 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Madz (28. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Der Magicool 1080 kommt aus der selben chinesischen Fabrik. Dieser konnte mit dem Auqacomputer Evo 1080 nicht mithalten. Die Qualität ist merklich schlechter.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Was meinst du mit "nicht mithalten" ?

Gibt es auch Unterschiede bei der Temperatur ?
Kühlt der Evo 1080 besser ?


----------



## Madz (28. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Sagte ich doch. Die Qualität der Verarbeitung macht einen lange nicht so hochwertigen Eindruck wie die des Phobya.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Ne, ich meine, ob dich diese Qualität der Verarbeitung auch auf die Leistung auswirkt


----------



## Madz (28. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Nein, die Leistung ist sehr gut.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Gut, dann stehen folgende Komponenten fest :

Kühler : Alphacool HF 14 Yellowstone
Radiator : Phobya Xtreme Nova 1080
AGB : Phobya 250 black nickel

Jetzt fehlt mir noch eine Pumpe...
Was haltet ihr von der DC-12-400 von Phobya ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Madz (28. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Nichts. Nimm lieber die XSPC 450 oder Aquastream XT bzw. Laing DDC.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Dann steht folgendes fest : 

Kühler : Alphacool HF 14 Yellowstone
Radiator : Phobya Xtreme Nova 1080
AGB : Phobya 250 black nickel
Pumpe : XSPC 450 12V

Jetzt noch die Schläuche...
Würde ungerne das Wasser mit i-welchen Mitteln färben 
Am liebsten hätte ich schwarze undurchsichtige Schläuche.
Könnt ihr mir da welche empfehlen ?


----------



## Madz (28. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Ja, von Primochill. Die 16/10.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Der rote von Primochill ist aber auch nice 
Gibt es da noch einen besseren ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Madz (28. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Nein, der ist schon der Beste.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

h_tobi hatte eine Idee :
Schwarze Schläuche mit rotem Knickschutz 

Hier also die Liste :

Kühler : Alphacool HF 14 Yellowstone
Radiator : Phobya Xtreme Nova 1080
AGB : Phobya 250 black nickel
Pumpe : XSPC 450 12V
Schlauch : Primochill PrimoFlex Pro 16/10 Black 
Knickschutz : Primochill Smartcoils 11,2mm

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Madz (28. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Speicher deinen Warenkorb doch mal bei Aquatuning! Rechts im Korb speichern klicken und den Link kopieren!

Der Knickschutz passt nicht auf den Schlauch.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Mist 
Gibt es denn einen passenden roten Knickschutz ?


----------



## Madz (28. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Weiss ich nicht, weil ich sowas noch nie brauchte.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Ne, ich glaube dann nehme ich nur den roten Schlauch 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Wieso nimmst du eine Pumpe die schon einen AGB hat+extra AGB?

Nimm eine Laing mit einem alternativ Deckel.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Die XSPC 450 hat einen integrierten AGB ?

Die Laing ist aber nochmal ein Stückchen teurer...
Mal gucken


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Jaja aber warum nimmst dann noch extra den Phoboya AGB?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Ich wusste ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass die XSPC 450 einen integrierten AGB hat 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Hast du schon bestellt oder wie? 
ich wollte eigentlich nur fragen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Nein, habe ich noch nicht


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Um es nochmal zu verdeutlichen...

Die XSPC 450 hat schon einen AGB integriert. 
Somit brauchst du den Phoboya AGB nicht mehr...außer du möchtest ihn aus Optischen Gründen.


----------



## Domowoi (29. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Die XSPC 450 hat schon einen AGB integriert.
> [...]


Das ist richtig und mMn. auch ausreichend dimensioniert. Klar beim Füllen muss man paar mal an und aus machen um den Kreislauf voll zu machen aber es ist keine Heidenarbeit (nicht religiös bezogen ist in Bayern Sprachgebrauch)


----------



## Marquis (29. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*



Domowoi schrieb:


> Das ist richtig und mMn. auch ausreichend dimensioniert. Klar beim Füllen muss man paar mal an und aus machen um den Kreislauf voll zu machen aber es ist keine Heidenarbeit (nicht religiös bezogen ist in Bayern Sprachgebrauch)



Was hast du denn für einen AGB, dass du nur einmal füllen musst


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*



> Somit brauchst du den Phoboya AGB nicht mehr...außer du möchtest ihn aus  Optischen Gründen.


Optische Gründe überwiegen bei mehr als die Frage nach dem Sinn 

@ Domowoi : Ich sage auch immer Heidenarbeit, bsi also nicht der einzige 

Vllt. wird es ja auch eine Laing DDC 
Welche Version würdet ihr empfehlen ? 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Madz (29. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Diese: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T (Swiftech MCP350) Retail Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T (Swiftech MCP350) Retail 49018


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Brauche ich denn wirklich einen neuen Deckel ?
Was bringt mir der ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Madz (29. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Nur mit einem Austauschdeckel hat die Üumpe G1/4" Anschlüsse und er macht sie leiser.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (29. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Und welchen Aufsatz würdet ihr da nehmen ?
I-wie gibt es ja tausende...


----------



## Madz (29. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Aquacomputer DDC Top, Watercool DDC Top oder Ek Waterblocks Deckel.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Also zu was würdet ihr mir dann raten ?
Laing Pumpe mit neuem Aufsatz + Phobya 250er AGB oder die XSPC 450 Pumpstation ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## hirschi-94 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Also am zukunftsreichsten ist eine LAING...die hat eine brachiale Leistung und mit gutem Deckel ist die auch sehr leise...sofern gut entkoppelt.

Ich habe diese hier...sie ist wirklich leise.


----------



## hydro (30. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Naja, Laing langzeiterprobte Pumpe mit hohem durchfluss und imo besserer Optik vs. ausreichender Durchfluss für weniger als die Hälfte des Preises.

Musst du wissen für was du dich entscheidest! 
Aber der Fakt, dass viele ihre Laing drosseln spricht denke ich mal für sich.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Kann man eig wirklich durch den Volt-Mod bei der Laing den Durchfluss von 420 auf 600 l/h erhöhen ?
Wird die Pumpe durch den Mod lauter ?


----------



## hirschi-94 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Ich denke die wird schon lauter...da sie ja mehr Spannung bekommt.

Aber den Durchfluss brauchst du wirklich nicht...


----------



## Madz (30. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Die Pumpe wird dadurch deutlich lauter. Zudem hast du davon keinerlei Temperaturbenefit.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. April 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Naja, mal gucken 

So, hier jetzt der fast fertige Warenkorb 

Was sagt ihr dazu ?
Ich habe jetzt doch den Heatkiller genommen, ich lackiere ihn dann eben passend 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Madz (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Wie wärs damit? Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

1. Warum soll ich jetzt die LC-Version vom Heatkiller nehmen ?
2. Den AGB kann ich nicht nehmen, da ich keinen 5,25"-Slot mehr frei habe 
3. Ich steh nicht so auf Triple Radis 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Madz (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

1.Weil die nur minimal schlechter ist und deinen Farbwünschen entspricht.
2. ok.
3. Auch wenn sie locker ausreichen, du dabei Geld sparst und sie besser zu platzieren sind?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Um wieviel Grad handelt es sich bei dem Unterschied zur großen Version des Heatkillers ?

Ein Radi wird aber auf keinen Fall nach innen kommen...
Da ist die Montag doch genauso aufwendig wie beim Phobya 
Eben Löcher bohren 

Oder ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Madz (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*



> Um wieviel Grad handelt es sich bei dem Unterschied zur großen Version des Heatkillers ?


~1-2°.


> Ein Radi wird aber auf keinen Fall nach innen kommen...
> Da ist die Montag doch genauso aufwendig wie beim Phobya
> Eben Löcher bohren


Hä? Irgendwie hast du einen Denkfehler. Der Triple war für die externe Montage gedacht.


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Naja im Endeffekt muss doch jeder selber entscheiden, wenn er eben den größeren Radi will, dann ist es doch ok.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Wenn das nur 1-2°C sind, kann ich auch die LC-Version nehmen.

Mit dem Radiator meinte ich ja nur, warum ich einen Triple nehmen sollte, wenn ich doch einen 9er nehmen kann, wenn beide extern verbaut werden 

Gruß
Johnny

Edit : Was ist der Unterschied zwischen der LC- und der LT-Version ?


----------



## Madz (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Die LC Version hat eine etwas gröbere Struktur und keine Düsenplatte.


----------



## Domowoi (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Die eine hat einen anderen Deckel, die teurere hat eine Düsenplatte die das Wasser anders verteilt und die Rillen im Boden sind etwas feiner.
Edit:Zwischenposter an die Wand^^ ne nur Spaß!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Kann man die LT eig auseinanderbauen zum Lackieren ?


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Ja kann man!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Kann ich statt der der Schlauchtüllen auch diese hier nehmen ?


----------



## Madz (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Ja, aber die passen nicht auf den Heatkiller.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Ist denn bei diesen anderen nicht die Gefahr, dass der Schlauch "abrutscht" ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Madz (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Nein. Ich nutze die Perfect Seal seit 18 Monaten. Ohne Sicherung und irgendwelche Probleme.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

So, hier jetzt also die Liste 

Könnt ihr mir das mal mit den Anschlüssen erklären ?
Woher weiß ich, welche passen und welche nicht ?


----------



## hydro (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

die 16/10er Anschlüsse sind einfach zu dick für den schmalen Abstand zwischen den Gewinden, wobei es auch welche gibt bei denen es geklappt hat. Also wenn 16/10 dann zur Sicherheit mit Tüllen oder 45° Winkeln.
Mit einem Meter Schlauch wirst du nicht weit kommen und nimm zur Laing noch einen anderen Deckel dazu.


----------



## Madz (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

So schwer ist es doch nicht G1/4" Anschlüsse haben alle. Dann musst du den Innendurchmesser des Schlauchs und bei der Verwendung von Verschraubungen noch den Außendurchmesser beachten.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Den Schlauch habe ich nur so reingepackt 

Bei dem Deckel bin ich mir sooo unsicher 
Reicht einer für 10€ ?

Welche Anschlüsse könnt ihr mir genau empfehlen ?


----------



## Madz (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Diese: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (Perfect Seal) - black nickel 10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (Perfect Seal) - black nickel 63064

Als Deckel würde ich den Aquacomputer DDC Deckel nehmen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Und warum nicht diese ?

Der von Aquacomputr passt leider gar nicht in mein Farb-Konzept und lackieren kann man den doch bestimmt auch nicht...


----------



## Madz (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Weil man für diese Schellen braucht. Die Perfect Seal halten ohne Schellen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Und was ist der Vorteil von Schellen ?
Bei den von dir vorgeschlageneb Tüllen steht auch, dass man Schellen braucht


----------



## Madz (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Schellen geben zusätzliche Sicherheit. Ich nutze aber schon seit 18 Monate keine Schellen mehr und hatte bisher keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Theoretisch muss ich doch aber nu zwei dieser Tüllen nehmen, oder ?
Weil bei der Pumpe, beim AGB und bei Radiator kann ich doch Anschlüsse mit Mutter nehmen, oder ?


----------



## Madz (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Genau.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Würdet ihr für den Heatkiller gerade oder gewinkelte Tüllen nehmen ?


----------



## hydro (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Die perfect seal Tüllen gibt es nur gerade und sofern möglich immer gerade Anschlüsse nehmen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Wozu gibt es denn eig gewinkelte Anschlüsse ?


----------



## hydro (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Um eine bessere Verschlauchung zu gewährleisten. Bei mir z.B. muss ich 2 Winkel an der Pumpe einsetzen, da sie sonst nicht passen würde, bzw. der Schlauch einfach knick würde. Optisch finde ich Winkel schöner, aber bremsen eben den Durchfluss mehr als gerade Anschlüsse.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Achso okay 

Dann muss ich mir ja jetzt schon Gedanken, wo ich die Pumpe und den AGB unterbringe


----------



## hydro (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Besser ist es - oder du kaufst einfach bisl vorrätig 8 Gerade 4 Winkel oder so und schaust was besser geht.
Ich denke aber mal, dass es bei einer Laing relativ egal sein dürfte ob gewinkelt oder nicht


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Was haltet ihr davon den AGB nach außen zu verlegen ?
Sonst muss ich ja zum Nachfüllen jedes Mal das Gehäuse öffnen 

Brauche ich für den Heatkiller eig eine Backplate ?


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Hier ist mal ein Vid über Winkel und Durchfluß. DeXgo.de


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

So, hier jetzt der endgültige Warenkorb  (muss nur noch den Schlauch messen)

Was sagt ihr dazu ?


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Warum willst du so viele Schraubverbinder holen oder warum überhaupt, denn 10'er Tüllen von PS reichen und du sparst noch Geld!? 

An deiner Stelle würde ich aber noch 10'er Winkeltüllen einplanen zumindest 2 diese sollte aber mit Federschellen gesichert werden.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Naja, die zwei Tüllen für den Heatkiller und die sechs für den Radiator, AGB und die Pumpe 


Welche würdest du denn genau nehmen ?


----------



## hydro (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Die selben wie für den Heatkiller + Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss 90° drehbar G1/4 mit O-Ring - black nickel 10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss 90° drehbar G1/4 mit O-Ring - black nickel 63181

Mit einer Schelle oder Kabelbinder zur Sicherung


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Hier mal ein verbesserter Warenkorb, auch einen besseren Deckel für die Laing hab ich hinzugefügt, dort hast du mehrere Anschlußmöglichkeiten sowie besseren Durchfluß.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Was ist bei den "Perfect Seal"-Tüllen besser als bei den "Fatboy" oder "High-Flow"-Tüllen ?

Wozu ist ein O-Ring ?


----------



## Madz (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*



> Wozu ist ein O-Ring ?


O-Ring ? Wikipedia


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Okay, danke 

Aber was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Fatboy, Highflow und Perfect Seal 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Sry, wegen Doppelpost 

Hier jetzt der Warenkorb 
Was sagt ihr ?

Den AGB werde ich liegend befestigen, deshalb der Winkel 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Aber was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Fatboy, Highflow und Perfect Seal



Die Form. Theorie (praktische und gründliche Vergleichstest sind mir keine bekannt):
Perfect Seal sind glatt und in der Realität einfach eine Nummer größer, als angegeben. Dadurch liegt der Schlauch extrem eng und auf großer Fläche an und kann nicht so schnell ins Rutschen geraten.
Fatboy sind afaik auch etwas zu groß und haben mehrere Verdickungen. Der Schlauch liegt zwar auf kleinerer Fläche an, aber sollte z.B. aufgrund von hohem Druck einmal Wasser über den ersten Hubbel geraten, bleiben die hinteren Bereiche weiterhin trocken und fangen nicht an zu rutschen.
Die Highflow-Tüllen haben nur eine dicke Stelle sind dahinter dünn -> Schlauch geht leicht weit rauf. Soll/will er wieder runter, muss er sich vor der Verdickung weiten, was Kraft erfordert. Einsickenders Wasser kann sich auf der Kante nicht halten und somit keine gleitende Unterlage bilden. Außerdem versprechen sie einen größeren Innendurchmesser und mehr Durchfluss (was genau gar nichts bringt)


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Habe nochmal überlegt...
Diese Tüllen sind mir i-wie zu unsicher 
Auch wenn ihr sagt, dass das bombenfest ist, ich kann mich damit leider nicht abfinden 

Welche kann ich denn nehmen, die auch auf den Heatkiller passen ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## hydro (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Entweder 45° gewinkelte Schraubtüllen oder du sicherst die Perfect Seal Tüllen nochmal mit einer Schelle.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Warum nicht diese ?

Ich habe i-was gegen Schellen, i-wie ist mir das zu unsicher


----------



## Madz (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Wenn Federbandschellen unsicher sind, wieso werden sie zu Hauf in Kraftfahrzeugen verwendet?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Leider finde ich diese Schellen auch optisch nicht sooo ansprechend 

Gibt es denn überhaupt Anchraubtüllen, die auf den Heatkiller passen ?


----------



## hydro (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Alles unter 16/10 
Wobei auch manche 16/10 passen sollen, aber nie probiert.


----------



## Madz (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Diese; Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 16/10mm Anschraubtülle 45° drehbar G1/4 - kompakt - black nickel 16/10mm Anschraubtülle 45° drehbar G1/4 - kompakt - black nickel 62332


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

@ Madz : Bist du dir ganz sicher, dass die passen ?


----------



## Madz (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Ja weil die Anschlussseite weniger Durchmesser hat.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Ach okay 

Dann nehme ich eben dir für den Heatkiller 

Welche Anschlüsse nwurden eig auf diesem Bild genommen ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## hydro (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

16/10 
Wie gesagt es gibt welche die passen, muss aber nicht.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Ok habe mich mich jetzt für die Variante entschieden, am Heatkiller Tüllen mit Schellen zu nehmen.
Als hier der Warenkorb 

Habt ihr noch Verbesserungen ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Madz (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Nimm lieber Federbandschellen! DIe PLastikdinger sind schnellr kaputt, als du Wakü sagen kannst.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Wenn noch nicht so eilt kannst du etwas Rabat bei AT absahnen. Rabataktion.

Es gibt 16/10 Anschlüsse von Feser die Passen gerade noch so neben einander. Fitting AG1/4" - 3/8" ID - 5/8" OD - High Flow 16/10mm - A-C-Shop

Zu der Sicherheit von PS Tüllen. Auf denen Sitzt der Schlauch sowas von Bomben Fest, der kann gar nicht runter rutschen.  
Glaub mir, ich war Anfangs auch etwas skeptisch, jetzt ist meine Wakü fast ein Jahr alt und bis jetzt ist mir noch nie ein Schauch einfach so von den Tüllen gerutscht.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

@ Madz : Bei Aquatuning sind die schwarzen aber leider nicht verfügbar 

@ JonnyB1989 : Benutzt du Schellen ?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Nein. Schellen braucht es keine.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Okay, dann nehme ich auch keine Schellen...
Nehme dann zwei Schlauchtüllen und sechs Anschraubtüllen 
Merkwürdigerweise brauche ich gar keine Winkel...
Ist das normal ?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Ich brauch auch keinen einzigen Winkel, das geht aber nur dank der guten Verlegbarkeit vom 16/10 Schlauch.  

Wenn ich den Preis von den Anschraubtüllen schon sehe (da krieg ich ja Mattschwarz verchromte Bit Spower 11mm Tüllen dafür), nimm doch gleich für alles PS Tüllen.
Sieht besser aus als wenn nur auf dem Heatkiller die Tüllen sind


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Also acht Perfect Seal-Tüllen, ja ?

Kann ich auch diese nehmen ?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Ja zu den PS Tüllen.

Diese "High Flow" Tüllen hab ich noch nicht in der Hand gehabt, also ich weiß nicht ob die was Taugen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Dann werde ich acht Perfect-Seal-Tüllen nehmen 

Soll ich sestilliertes Wasser bei Aquatuning mitbestellen oder gibt es das bei der Tanke günstiger ?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Im Supermarkt oder im Baumarkt ist destilliertes (eigentlich Deentmineralisiertes) Wasser billiger und genauso gut.
Als Korrosionsschutz kannst du Glysantin (im Mischungsverhältnis 1:20-25) nehmen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Gut, dann weiß ich Bescheid 

Vielen vielen Dank an alle, die mir geholfen haben 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Jo,
hab mal noch ne Frage :
Ich weiß noch nicht, wie ich den Phobya 1080-Radiator belüften soll...

Was haltet ihr von einem 360mm-Lüfter


----------



## Madz (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

4 180er.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Und wie soll ich die am Radi anbringen ?


----------



## Madz (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Beispielsweise mit Kabelbindern.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Und welche Lüfter soll ich da nehmen ?
Die hier ?


----------



## Madz (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Die Coolermaster sind gut.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

Welche Coolermaster ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Und wie soll ich die am Radi anbringen ?



Wenn ich mich nicht irre, kann man die Blende abnehmen. Also besorg dir ein 40x50 Alublech und bau eine für 4x 180


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zu Wakü -> Neue Überlegungen !*

So, ich habe vorhin dieses Angebot wahrgenommen 

Woher kriege ich diesen Korrosionsschutz ?


----------

